# New Arrival - Seiko Sbcm023 Diver



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Having been a big fan of the Seiko 8Fxx series for some time (my 8F56 was a daily wearer for 5 years) I've been after another example of the family to replace/supplement my rather tired and beaten 8F56 as my reference time-keeper and grab 'n go watch. No simple task because Seiko doesn't make many models with the 8Fxx movements (at least I haven't been able to find many). Initially I was reluctant about the Diver because of it's relatively diminutive size ("only" 39mm) so never took the plunge on a new one despite eye-balling them for some time. A week or so ago an example turned up for sale in the Sales Forum so I decided to have a go - my first purchase on this forum. It arrived a few days ago and I am delighted with it (thanks Bernard, the watch is even better than described). Yes, it is relatively small, compared with my Fortis B42 for example, but on the wrist it wears quite large probably because of it's rather thick bezel. It's my first example of a Japan-only Seiko and as expected is exquisitely made and finished - a real jewel. Great bracelet, too, and my first ever Seiko diver (and everybody should own a Seiko diver at least once in their life - shouldn't they?). Lume is Seiko-tastic as expected, and the second hand hits all the markers. If it keeps time as well as my old 8F56 (around 10secs per year on the wrist) I'll be well satisfied.

Quick photo:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice indeed, I like the idea of a perpetual calender coupled with the accurate movement, plus it looks the business too..!

Enjoy


----------

